# PE in EE, can I do ME, CE or ChE work?



## k2keylargo (Oct 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]If a person's PE was obtained in one discipline, EE for example, can that person practice as an ME, assuming that the person has studied and understands all about what they are designing/sealing?  [/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 17, 2008)

Legally, in Colorado a PE is standard across the boards for all disciplines (structural, civil, electrical, mechanical).

Ethically, you should practice where you are competent.


----------



## Tark62 (Oct 17, 2008)

As with many practice issues, the answer depends on the state. Some states have "generic" PE licensing, others have "discipline-specific" licensing

One state (California) has a confusing combination of the two. In California, a PE in EE could *not* legally do ME or CE work (unless such work was somehow "incidental" to the practice of EE). And conversely, a PE in ME or CE could *not* legally do EE work (unless it was somehow incidental to their ME or CE practice).

However, an EE *could* legally do ChemE work, because ChemE is regulated differently (anyone can legally practice ChemE in California; the PE license only grants you a nice title). But a ChemE could *not* legally do EE work.


----------

